# κύμα -ατος (το)



## an-alfabeto

Ανοίγω ένα καινούργιο θέμα για να απανήσω σε αυτό το μήνυμα. 
Αντιγράφω επιλεκτικά (καθώς το λήμμα είναι πολύ μεγάλο) από το Λεξικό του Δημητράκου:
*κύμα -ατος (το) *[κυέω κύω]
Ιλ. Α 48 _εν δ' άνεμος πρήσεν μέσον ιστίον, αμφί δε *κύμα* στείρη_
αυτ. Φ. 268 _μέγα *κύμα* διιπετέος ποταμοίο_
ΗΡ.7 193 _Οι δε βάρβαροι, ως επαύσατο τε ο ανεμος και το *κύμα* έστρωτο... έπλεον. _

Ζητώ συγνώμη, αλλά δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να βάλω τα πνεύματα και τους τόνους.


----------



## true_macedon

nice...
I have better references, living languages
check google - kima glavom

croatian
Istina, *kima* on glavom, govori kroz smijeh
 Katolička Crkva u Hrvatskoj _*kima* glavom_ na ovaj nehuman i ubojit način
*The Catholic Church in Croatia cumin head*
Η Καθολική Εκκλησία στην *κύμινο* Κροατία *κεφάλι*

 serbian
Žena _kima glavom_ dobrohotno se smješkajući

bulgarian
*кимна* (v.) 1.давам знак с ръка или кимване. 2.повдигам и отпускам *глава* с цел изразяване на *одобрение или съгласие*=έγκριση

macedonian
kimna,kima glavata

*kima*=go,wave,shake,move etc....έγκριση

Tell me, do you sail on "Slavic ships"?
boat=βάρκα, καράβι, πλοίο, πλοιάριο=barka, karabi, ploio, ploiario

barka,korab,plovilo,plovio,plavario,splavario etc...wowwww....same words used by serbs,rusians,macedonians,croats....


----------



## an-alfabeto

true_macedon said:


> nice...
> I have better references, living languages


 
Living languages??? Στη νέα ελληνική ή λέξη "κύμα" υπάρχει όπως ακριβώς και στην αρχαία... και είναι ζωντανή γλώσσα. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι έχει αντικασταθεί η περισπωμένη (~) από την οξεία ('). Για να καταλάβω, αναζητάς την ετυμολογία της λέξης ή το σε ποιες γλώσσες και πώς χρησιμοποιείται; 
Ελπίζω σύντομα κάποιος που μπορεί να συμβουλευτεί το Liddle Scott να επιβεβαιώσει (ή να διαψεύσει) την ετυμολογία της λέξης. 
Προσωπικά, προτιμώ τα λεξικά, που έχουν και κάμποσα χρόνια και είναι γραμμένα από επιστήμονες. Στο google επίσης γράφουν επιστήμονες, όπως και ερασιτέχνες, οπότε πρέπει να διασταυρώσεις με λεξικά. 



> Tell me, do you sail on "Slavic ships"?
> boat=βάρκα, καράβι, πλοίο, πλοιάριο=barka, karabi, ploio, ploiario
> 
> barka,korab,plovilo,plovio,plavario,splavario etc...wowwww....same words used by serbs,rusians,macedonians,croats....


 
Γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις καινούργιο θέμα.


----------



## elliest_5

@ true_macedon: come on mate, it's not worth doing what you re doing in the way you are doing it... You should either do some more serious research and study some basic linguistics before just googling random words with random spellings   or you should just stick to the ideological/propagandistic bit which is a topic for another non-linguistic forum...

(a) κύμα is an ancient greek word - no doubts about that (see analphabeto's posts)

(b) βαρκα is not a greek word it comes from latin "barca" and various languages have inherited it, πλοίο, on the other hand  is an ancient greek word related to the verb πλέω

oh and κύμινο is a plant name (unrelated to whateve you think it is)

and last, please accept a friendly advice: your attitude is a little bit "aggressive" and falls into the definition of trolling, so you might want to consider changing it...


----------



## Cynastros

Δεν διέκρινα το ερώτημα ποιο είναι , για χάριν του θέματος όμως θα προσφέρω και κάποιες άλλες απόψεις.
  < Κύμα >  Κυώ , κυήσω. Κύημα  .. κυκώ, κυκήσω, κύκημα ..και κατά συγκοπήν ..κύμα.     
Αλλά και .. < Κυκώμενος>  ο  ταραττόμενος.
  <Κυανός> εκ του κύμα γίνεται κυμανός  και αποβολή του <μ> , κυανός..   κλπ . 
Πολλές λοιπόν είναι οι απόψεις ,  αλλά θα υποστηρίξω την δική μου, που λέει  πως απλά  αν δεν γνωρίζεις κάτι , μελέτα τους γραμματικούς... αλλά  παρατήρησε και την φύση. 
  Δες  το σχήμα του κύματος,  δες  και το < ΚΥανοχαίτης> και σκέψου για μια στιγμή ότι  το κυανό δεν είναι το μέλαν , αλλά είναι η κυματοειδής χαίτη , ο σγουρομάλλης Ποσειδώνας  , ότι  το <κυανόφρυς> δεν είναι  μαύρα φρύδια , αλλά τοξωτά φρύδια. οτι κάθε λέξη που αρχίζει με ΚΥ, σχετίζεται με την λ. κύκλος.


----------



## elliest_5

Cynastros said:


> κάθε λέξη που αρχίζει με ΚΥ, σχετίζεται με την λ. κύκλος.


...και ο "κύριος", και ο "κύων" και το "κύδος" και ο "κύβος"???
όσο για τον  "κυανό", πώς εξηγείς ένα επίθετο σαν το "κυανοβαφής"?


----------



## Cynastros

<Κυνώ> το προσκυνώ.   { εγώ λέω ότι πρέπει να θυμηθούμε τον Σωκράτη… και νή τον κύνα [το άστρο του Μ. Κυνός] ώ άνδρες Αθηναίοι}
  <Κύφον> περιφερές,  το κυρτοειδές,  παρα το κύπτω.
  <Κύων> παρα το συνεχές κύειν.
  <κύειν> γεννάν , κυρίως το εν γαστρί { φέρειν έμβρυον , αποκύειν δε το τίκτειν και προσφέρειν  εις το φώς το εν γαστρί φερόμενον.  }
  <Κύδος > η δόξα .. παρα του κύειν δέος.
  <Κύβος>  ο κυκλόθεν βάσιν έχων.      { το απειρόεδρον }? .
   <Κυβερνήτης>  οι Αιολείς κυ*μ*ερνήτην λέγουσιν …από του ερευνάν τα κύματα
  <κύβητος> από του κύψαι, όθεν κύβος και κύφος και αμφικύπελλον..
  < Κυψέλη>  πλεκτόν αγγείον, { λέγεται δε και το κοίλον του ωτίου δια το κύφόν..}
<Κύριος >  ο δεσπότης, 
<κυριότης > η εξουσία. 
  Πολύ λογικά τα ερωτήματα που προέκυψαν, αλλά όσο ερευνάς , καινούρια ερωτήματα γεννιούνται . Όπως είπα , αυτές οι λέξεις που αρχίζουν με ΚΥ, σχετίζονται με τον κύκλο, πρέπει όμως πάντοτε να υπολογίζουμε και τις πιθανότητες αλλαγής που έγιναν κάποτε π.χ του Σ σε Κ ή του Α σε Υ  { σάρξ – σύρξ , Κάβειρος- Κύβε<ι>ρ<ν>ος} κλπ.  
  Για το κυανοβαφής  , σε αυτή τη μορφή υπάρχουν δύο αναφορές , η μια λέει κυανοβαφής *θ*άλαμος , η άλλη *κ*άλαμος …αλλά και .. υοσκυάμου οξύβαφον..προτείνω το κυαμοβαφής.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Cynastros: Για την ακρίβεια, οι λέξεις που παραθέτεις, όπως και πολλές άλλες, ανάγονται ετυμολογικά σε τρεις λέξεις, όπως και εσύ πολύ σωστά επισημαίνεις. 
*Κύω*: _κύμα, κύων, __κύριος_ (Λεξ. Μπαμπινιώτη, Ιούλιος 1998: Ομορρ. _κύρος, κυριεύω, κύησις, κύμα_)
*Κάμπτω*: _προσκυνώ, κυρτός, κυφός, κύπελλο, κυψέλη_
*Κύκλος*: _κύλινδρος, Κύκλωπας_ 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αν υπάρχει κάποια συγγένεια ανάμεσα στις πιο πάνω λέξεις είναι το κυκλικό, κυρτό, καμπύλο σχήμα, τα οποία δεν είναι ταυτόσημα. Αν ανάγονται ετυμολογικά σε κάποια κοινή ρίζα; Ποιος μπορεί να το βεβαιώσει; 
Ας μην παραβλέπουμε ότι πολλές λέξεις με κυκλικό, καμπύλο ή κυρτό σχήμα ανάγουν την ετυμολογία τους σε άλλα χαρακτηριστικά τους: _σφαίρα_, _τροχός_, _καρπός_… Και βέβαια, το επίθετο *στρόγγυλος*, που υπήρχε ήδη στα αρχαία, αλλά δεν έχει ετυμολογική σχέση με καμιά από τις τρεις λέξεις: *strong-, ετεροιωμ. Βαθμ. του Ι.Ε. *streng- «σφίγγω, συμπιέζω» με επίθημα _–ύλος_ (Λεξ. Μπαμπινιώτη, Ιούλιος 1998)
Από την άλλη, υπάρχει η λέξη _κυκεώνας_ (Λεξ. Μπαμπινιώτη, Ιούλιος 1998: _κυκεών_ < _κυκώ_, αβέβ. ετύμου)
Επίσης, τα τοπωνύμια _Κύπρος_ και _Κύθηρα_, τα οποία δεν φαίνονται να έχουν καμιά ετυμολογική συγγένεια με κάποια από τις τρεις λέξεις. Αφήνω την «Κύπρο» για τον Δημήτρη, αν παρακολουθεί τη συζήτηση (νομίζω, είναι ο πρώτος που δικαιούται να μιλήσει).



> <Κύδος > η δόξα .. παρα του κύειν δέος.
> <Κύβος> ο κυκλόθεν βάσιν έχων. { το απειρόεδρον }? .


 
Καλό είναι να δίνεις και τις σχετικές παραπομπές.
Για τον *κύβο*, ο Δημητράκος παραθέτει στο Λεξικό του: Τιμ. Λοκρ. 980: εκ των τετραγώνων γεννάσθαι τον κύβον, εδραιότατον σώμα. Κατά την ετυμολογία του Μπαμπινιώτη: αρχ., αγν. ετύμου, πιθ. δάνειο λυδικής προέλ., όπως και το αντίστοιχο λατ. _cubus_. 
Ως προς τη λέξη *κύδος –ου (ο)*, προσθέτω απλώς ότι στα αρχαία σήμαινε «ύβρις», «όνειδος». Το ουδέτερο *κύδος –εος (το)* είναι όπως πολύ σωστά επισημαίνεις: δόξα, φήμη, τιμή (Λεξικό Δημητράκου)
*Κυβερνώ*: <_κυμερνώ, _αγν. ετύμου, πιθ. δάνειο (Λεξ. Μπαμπινιώτη, Ιούλιος 1998)
Για τη λέξη *κυανός*, πάλι σε Λεξικά θα παραπέμψω: _κυανούς <κυανός_, πιθ. μικρασιατιακό δάνειο (Λεξ. Μπαμπινιώτη, Ιούλιος 1998). Ο Δημητράκος παραθέτει: Αριστλ. Ζ |566 b, 12 διαφέρει δε φώκαινα δελφίνος… και το χρώμα έχει κυανούν.



> Για το κυανοβαφής , σε αυτή τη μορφή υπάρχουν δύο αναφορές , η μια λέει κυανοβαφής *θ*άλαμος , η άλλη *κ*άλαμος …αλλά και .. υοσκυάμου οξύβαφον..προτείνω το κυαμοβαφής.


Η λέξη που προτείνεις (κυαμοβαφής) θα σήμαινε στο χρώμα του *κυάμου* (κουκί): αβέβ. ετύμου, πιθ. δάνειο, αν και υπάρχει ισχυρή πιθανότητα να συνδέεται με το ρ. _κυέω _(Λεξ. Μπαμπινιώτη, Ιούλιος 1998).


----------



## Cynastros

{ Και βέβαια, το επίθετο *στρόγγυλος*, που υπήρχε ήδη στα αρχαία, αλλά δεν έχει ετυμολογική σχέση με καμιά από τις τρεις λέξεις: }
  { ποτέ μην λες… ποτέ }

  Κύλινδρος – κυλινδινόμενο. Δίνη η συστροφή. 
  <Κα*μπύλον*>..  σημείωσαι  δ΄ ότι πάν οξύ εστι καμπύλον .. αγκί <ύ> στρου – αγγύλου – περιηγέως – επικαμπούς – κυκλοτερούς – *στρογγύλου* - περιφερούς…
  < στρόφιον> το της γυναικός ενώτιον ή το στρογγύλον ζωνάριον
  <στρόφος> … πάν το στρεφόμενον ομοίως..

  < Κώνος >. Ο  στρό*βυ*λος …  { κάποτε γραφόταν και με  < Υ >}
  <Γύρος> *κύκλος στρογγύλος* και περιφερής
  < Γύρρον> *κυρτόν, στρογγυλόν*
  Βλέπε  την συγγένεια , < άγκυστρον - αγ*κ*ύ*ρ*ας - αγ*γ*ύ*λ*ας>  το < Κ>  τρέπεται σε < Γ> ,  με τον ίδιο τρόπο  το <στρο – γ +κυ ή βυ + <κ> –λος   

{ Από την άλλη, υπάρχει η λέξη _κυκεώνας_ (Λεξ. Μπαμπινιώτη, Ιούλιος 1998: _κυκεών_ < _κυκώ_, αβέβ. Ετύμου}
  <*Κυκεών* >  , η πόσις , από του *κεχύσθαι  χυχεών* τις ών, πόμα κατασκευασθέν, παυστικόν της δίψους..  εξ οίνου και μέλιτος και αλιφίτων και ύδατος, και πυρού αναμεμιγμένον.
  < Κυκώμενος> ο ταραττόμενος.  Πιθανώς  το <κυκεών > να ήταν στην  αρχική του μορφή … < *συγχεών*> ή Συγ*κυ*χεών  , οπότε αυτό αρχίζει από < ΣΥ-Ν> και θα παραθέσω κάποιες αναφορές γι αυτό.
<Συγχεί > *συμμιγνεί*  … και *φάρμακα συγχέων* και την θυίαν περιτρέπων…
Προς τον θορυβούντα το δημόσιον τάδε αν τις είποι, *κυκών , συγκυκών,* θορυβών, *στρέφων*, *συγχέων*, συνταράττων… 

 { Επίσης, τα τοπωνύμια _Κύπρος_ και _Κύθηρα_, τα οποία δεν φαίνονται να έχουν καμιά ετυμολογική συγγένεια με κάποια από τις τρεις λέξεις.} 

  < *Κύπρος* >  παρα το *κυοφόρον* και λιπαράν  γήν έχειν … 
  Έστιν ούν κατά συγκοπήν  είρημένον , από του *κύω, κυόπρις*, ή το *κύειν* πορίσκουσα, τουτέστι *παρέχουσα*. Ίδιον γαρ *Αφροδίτης* τούτο . Ού γαρ άλλως γυναίκες κυίσκουσι χωρίς της αφροδισιακής συνηθείας.
  [ άρα κατατάσσονται και έχουν συγγένεια κατά τους αρχαίους ]


----------



## an-alfabeto

Ενδιαφέρουσες οι αναλύσεις που προσφέρεις, Cunastros. Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω τώρα, καθώς πνεύμα μεν πρόθυμο, σώμα δε... κουτουλάει από τη νύστα. Στο μεταξύ, αν δεν σου είναι κόπος, θα μπορούσες ίσως να προσθέσεις τις παραπομπές, ώστε να μπορούμε όλοι να κρίνουμε. Έτσι είναι αδύνατον να γίνει οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση: τα νερά στα οποία μπαίνεις είναι πολύ βαθιά και οι κολυμβητές (τουλάχιστον εγώ) κάθε άλλο παρά δεινοί. Χρειάζομαι την άγκυρα (ασχέτως ετυμολογίας) της παραπομπής.


----------



## Cynastros

an-alfabeto said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσες οι αναλύσεις που προσφέρεις, Cunastros. Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω τώρα, καθώς πνεύμα μεν πρόθυμο, σώμα δε... κουτουλάει από τη νύστα. Στο μεταξύ, αν δεν σου είναι κόπος, θα μπορούσες ίσως να προσθέσεις τις παραπομπές, ώστε να μπορούμε όλοι να κρίνουμε. Έτσι είναι αδύνατον να γίνει οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση: τα νερά στα οποία μπαίνεις είναι πολύ βαθιά και οι κολυμβητές (τουλάχιστον εγώ) κάθε άλλο παρά δεινοί. Χρειάζομαι την άγκυρα (ασχέτως ετυμολογίας) της παραπομπής.



    Πολύ ευχαρίστως  an-alfbeto , να δώσω τις πηγές , αλλά όμως θα προτιμούσα  να μου ζητηθούν για συγκεκριμένες  λέξεις  , διαφορετικά … είναι πρόσθετος κόπος.


----------



## Cynastros

Πρόκλος  
…αι ψυχαί συρρέουσιν άνωθεν και κάτωθεν της αιρέσεως ένεκα των γενέσεων . η δε χιλιετής υπο γής  πορεία την χθονίαν περίοδον. *Κύβος *γαρ η χιλιάς από δεκάδος και δια τούτο σύνθημα χθονίας ζωής.

Στοβαίος ,
 .. ώσπερ οι κυβιστώντες και εις ορθόν τα σκέλη περιφερόμενοι κυβιστώσι κύκλωι, τότε οκτώ ούσι τοις μέλεσιν απερειδόμενοι ταχύ εφέροντο κύκλωι.  

  ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ Ο ΛΥΔΟΣ
  Ότι η Δημήτηρ πόλεώς  εστι  καταρκτική οίονεί  η *γή* , όθεν και πυργοφόρον αυτήν γράφουσιν. Λέγεται δε και *Κυβέλη* από του κυβικού σχήματος κατά γεωμετρίαν η γή, δια το βάσιμον τε και στάσιμον,  εί και* σφαιρικήν* οι Στωικοί ταύτην ορίζονται.     

[ τι άραγε να υπονοούν τα βασιλικά στέμματα ?]


< Κυβέλη > η ‘Ρέα

{..Πλουτώνιος δε η χιλιάς, Ποσειδώνι δε ανειμένη η εκατοντάς . η μεν γαρ όντως ουρανία, τους μοναδικούς αριθμους  συμπεραίνουσα και εις την μονάδα  την δημιουργικήν επιστρέφουσα…η δε Πλουτώνιος δια το κυβικόν  .. και δια τούτων  ταις υποχθονίαις τάξεσι προσηκόντων. Ή  δε εν μέσωι τούτων ούσα της γενεσιουργού ζωής εστι σύνθημα δια τε την επι δύο διάστασιν τη γενέσει πρέπουσαν και διότι τριωιδουμένα μονάς  η εκατοντάς εις τον τριαινούχον αναπεμπομένη θεόν.} 

{ με λίγα λόγια η γεωμετρία των αρχαίων είχε βαθιές προεκτάσεις σε ζητήματα φιλοσοφικά και μεταφυσικά , ο κύκλος , η σφαίρα , ο κύβος κλπ. Δεν αντιμετωπίζονταν ως απλά σχήματα αλλά ως οντότητες μέσω των  αριθμών.}


----------



## an-alfabeto

Σχολιάζω επιλεκτικά στα σημεία που κρίνω σημαντικότερα. (Το μήνυμα #11# προσφέρει περισσότερα αποσπάσματα... πηγές ζήτησα). Αυτή τη φορά σου δίνω τις ετυμολογικές αναλύσεις του Chantraine, *Dictionnaire étymologique de la langue grecque.* Σημειώνω πως αντιγράφω τις λέξεις στα αρχαία χωρίς πολυτονικό τονισμό, καθώς κατά την αντιγραφή δεν μου αναγνωρίζει τη γραμματοσειρά. Γενική παρατήρηση: το γαλλικό λεξικό δίνει πάνω-κάτω την ίδια ετυμολογία με τον Μπαμπινιώτη. Συμφωνούνε; Αντιγράφει ο Μπαμπινιώτης το γαλλικό λεξικό; Το αφήνω στην κρίση σου.



> <Γύρος> *κύκλος στρογγύλος* και περιφερής
> < Γύρρον> *κυρτόν, στρογγυλόν*
> Βλέπε την συγγένεια , < άγκυστρον - αγ*κ*ύ*ρ*ας - αγ*γ*ύ*λ*ας> το < Κ> τρέπεται σε < Γ> , με τον ίδιο τρόπο το <στρο – γ +κυ ή βυ + <κ> –λος


 
Αδυνατώ να σε παρακολουθήσω. Σχολιάζω μόνο τα παραδείγματα που έχω βάλει σε χρώμα _κυανό_: το ότι η λέξη "στρογγυλός" εμφανίζεται στον ορισμό του γύρου είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό. Η γύρος είναι στρογγυλός και περιφερής, η γη είναι στρογγυλή, η μπάλα είναι στρογγυλή, η νύχτα είναι μαύρη και ο ουρανός, κυανός. Δεν μπορείς να παραθέτεις αποσπάσματα όπου η μια λέξη εμφανίζεται δίπλα στην άλλη και να ισχυρίζεσαι ότι αυτό σημαίνει και ετυμολογική συγγένεια. 
Η ανάλυση του γαλλικού λεξικού μιλάει για το επίθεμα _-ύλος_: 

Et.: Même suffixe que dans _γογγύλος_, _καμπύλος_, _αγκύλος_, etc. Le mot signifie originellement «misenboule, serré», d'où «rond», issu du même radical que _στράγξ _qui a pris une signification différente. Le vocalisme odoit alterner avec loe (populaire?) de στράγξ et peut se retrouver dans lev.h.all. strang. Autre vue de Giinterl,Beimwortbildungen 146 sqq., qui suppose que l'o est dûà l'analogie de l'ancien _γογγύλος_.

Η ανάλυση για τον "κυκεώνα" (κυκάω <κυκεών):
El.: Présent intensif en -ào) de formation obscure.Voir Frisk s.u., Poicorny 597. Ce dernier rapproche lit.èàukétas « cuiller », ëiùkémés « balayures ». Voir aussi _κυρκανάω_.

*Κύπρος*: t., nomdel'îledeChypre (Hom., etc.) ;d'où Κύπρις, -ιδος, -ιδα, -ιν. Et.; Inconnue.

Η ετυμολογία για τον κύβο:
Et.: Les noms du jeu de dés varient suivant les langues. Ona supposé que _κύβος_ était un terme d'emprunt parce queselon Hdt. 1,94, les Lydiens affirmaient avoir inventé lejeu de dés, cf. Schwyzer, Gr. Gr. 1,458. Pas d'étymologie,cf. Frisk, avec la bibliographie.Sur κύβος • τρύβλιον, voirs.u. κύπελλον.

[QUOTE]ώσπερ οι κυβιστώντες και εις ορθόν τα σκέλη περιφερόμενοι κυβιστώσι κύκλωι, τότε οκτώ ούσι τοις μέλεσιν απερειδόμενοι ταχύ εφέροντο κύκλωι.[/QUOTE]
κυβιστώ: κάνω ακροβατικά (κουτρουβάλες). 
Κυβιστώσι κυκλωι: κάνουν ακροβατικά γύρω από τον κύκλο (?)

Για την οικονομία και μόνο της συζήτησης, μπορώ να δεχθώ, αν θέλεις, ότι οι ετυμολογίες που παρουσιάζεις μπορεί και να είναι ορθότερες (ας μην μπλέξουμε κι άλλες λέξεις, δεν προσφέρει τίποτα). 
Επιστρέφω όμως στην αρχική μου ένσταση: όσες λέξεις αρχίζουν από _κυ-_ δεν συνδέονται κατ’ ανάγκην με τη λ. _κύκλος_. Το ίδιο και ό,τι έχει σχήμα καμπύλο, κυκλικό ή κυρτό. Υπάρχει βαθύτερη ετυμολογική σχέση ανάμεσα στις λέξεις _κύκλος_, _κάμπτω_, _κύω_; Πιθανόν ναι, πιθανόν όχι. Θα πρέπει να ψάξει κανείς πολύ βαθιά για να τη βρει. Στην προκατακλυσμιαία περίοδο ίσως; Μόνο εικασίες μπορούν να γίνουν. 
Η γνώμη μου: καλύτερα να μη θεωρήσεις δεδομένη τη σχέση ανάμεσα στις τρεις λέξεις. Κράτα τον κύκλο μισάνοιχτο. Κύκλος κλειστός κινδυνεύει να γίνει φαύλος. Σε απλή καθομιλουμένη: κράτα καμιά πισινή. 
Σταματώ εδώ, γιατί όπως εξελίσσεται η συζήτηση, μας βλέπω σύντομα να συζητάμε για το _π_ και τον τετραγωνισμό του κύκλου… Μόνο που το σκέφτηκα, νύσταξα! Καληνύχτα.


----------



## Cynastros

είχα πει  ότι … πρέπει όμως πάντοτε να υπολογίζουμε και τις πιθανότητες αλλαγής που έγιναν κάποτε π.χ του Σ σε Κ ή του Α σε Υ…
Γαλλικά δεν γνωρίζω αλλά, υποθέτω ότι αυτό δεν θα μου σταθεί  εμπόδιο , στο να ερευνήσω την ελληνική γλώσσα.  Τα γαλλικά ή αγγλικά λεξικά , απευθύνονται νομίζω σε κείνους τους λαούς και τους βοηθούν να κατανοήσουν  την αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα, βεβαίως και εκείνοι που τα συνέταξαν θα πρέπει να γνώριζαν απταίστως την ελληνική δεν ήταν όμως υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν ανατρεπτική έρευνα σε βάθος . Οι πηγές τους είναι οι ίδιες πηγές με  κάποιες απ’  αυτές που παρέθεσα .
Πισινές δεν κρατάω διότι έχω ελέγξει πολλαπλώς τα γραφόμενα , όποιος έχει το κουράγιο {και  δεν νυστάζει συνεχώς } ας φέρει και τον αντίλογο. 
 
  … Καληνύχτα


----------



## an-alfabeto

Ακόμα δεν μας αποκάλυψες από πού τα έχεις ελέγξει. Δεν έχεις αναφέρει ούτε ένα επιστημονικό σύγγραμα ή λεξικό σε ό,τι έχεις παραθέσει. Όσο για τη σιγουριά που εκφράζεις, αν ξαναδιαβάσεις τα προηγούμενα σχόλια, θα δεις ότι έχεις αφήσει αρκετές αντιφάσεις αναπάντητες. Δεν θα τις επαναλάβω, γιατί ο κύκλος αρχίζει τελικά να γίνεται φαύλος. 
Αποσύρω την προηγούμενη συμβουλή μου: αντίλογος δεν μπορεί να αρθρωθεί ούτε στην κάθετη βεβαιότητα ούτε στη φαντασία κανενός.


----------



## Cynastros

{ _ΗΣΥΧΙΟΣ_ 
 < δείναις >    συστροφαίς 
 < δεινεύει  > * κυκλεύει*  } 
  Κύλινδρος – κυλινδ<ε>ινόμενο.  Δ<ε>ίνη η συστροφή. 


{_σχόλια στον Απολλώνιο Ρ_. 
 < κύλινδρος > κιονίσκος λίθινος  στρογγύλος}

{_Σχόλια στον Όμηρο_ [Ξ 395]..  
  ός είωθε κύματα μακρά κυλίνδειν .}

  { _σχόλια _εις _Οππιανόν < αλιευτικά>_ 
  <Κα*μπύλον*>.. σημείωσαι δ΄ ότι πάν οξύ εστι καμπύλον .. αγκί <ύ> στρου – αγγύλου – περιηγέως – επικαμπούς – κυκλοτερούς – *στρογγύλου* - περιφερούς…}



  { _Ψευδοζωναράς λεξικογρ_. 
  <Γύρος> *κύκλος στρογγύλος* και περιφερής
  < Γύρρον> *κυρτόν, στρογγυλόν*
< στρόφιον> το της γυναικός ενώτιον ή το στρογγύλον ζωνάριον}
< Κώνος >. Ο στρό*βυ*λος … }  Στροβυλαία  - στροβύλια -  κάποτε γραφόταν και με ύψιλον . Βλέπε την συγγένεια , < άγκυστρον - αγ*κ*ύ*ρ*ας - αγ*γ*ύ*λ*ας> το < Κ> τρέπεται σε < Γ> , με τον ίδιο τρόπο το <στρο – γ +κυ ή βυ + <κ> –λος 



  {_Ετυμολογικόν μέγα_ 
  <*Κυκεών* > , η πόσις , από του *κεχύσθαι χυχεών* τις ών, πόμα κατασκευασθέν, παυστικόν της δίψης. 
.. εξ οίνου και μέλιτος και αλιφίτων και ύδατος, και πυρού  αναμεμιγμένον.
Πιθανώς το <κυκεών > να ήταν στην αρχική του μορφή … < *συγχεών*> ή Συγ*κυ*χεών , οπότε αυτό αρχίζει από < ΣΥ-Ν> και θα παραθέσω κάποιες αναφορές γι αυτό.
 < *Κύπρος* > παρα το *κυοφόρον* και λιπαράν γήν έχειν …

  <στρόφος> … πάν το στρεφόμενον ομοίως..}



{_σχόλια στον Αριστοφάνη_ 
.. ο γαρ της σελήνης κύκλος στρογγυλοειδής.. }


  { _Σούδα _
  < Κυκώμενος> ο ταραττόμενος.
<Συγχεί > *συμμιγνεί }*



{ _Λουκιανός _
… και *φάρμακα συγχέων* και την θυίαν περιτρέπων…}


{ _Ιούλιος Πολυδεύκης_ ... 
Προς τον θορυβούντα το δημόσιον τάδε αν τις είποι, *κυκών , συγκυκών,* θορυβών, *στρέφων*, *συγχέων*, συνταράττων… }


----------



## an-alfabeto

Άντε να ανακυκλώσουμε ξανά τα λόγια μας. 
Ως προς το τελευταίο σου σχόλιο, αν ερμηνεύω σωστά τη σκέψη σου: 
1. Δεν αμφισβήτησα ούτε μια φορά ότι _κύλινδρος_ και _κύκλος_ σχετίζονται ετυμολογικά. 
2. Ο _στροβύλος_ (από το _στρέφω)_ χαρακτηρίζεται από κυκλική κίνηση. Άρα: _στροφόκυκλος_ - _στρόφυλος_ - _στρόγγυλος_. Είναι μια εικασία. Υπάρχει βεβαίως και η άλλη ετυμολογία, η οποία επίσης έχει τις παραπομπές της. Οπότε, ετυμολογίας αβέβαιης κατά τη γνώμη σου; 
3. Ερμηνεύω και πάλι το σκεπτικό σου: Αφού _κυκάω _σημαίνει "ανακατεύω" και αφού το ανακάτεμα προϋποθέτει περιστροφή και, άρα, κυκλική κίνηση, υπάρχει ετυμολογική συγγένεια. Τραβηγμένο από τα μαλλιά. 
4. Κύπρος: Πιθανόν να είναι έτσι και τα υπάρχοντα λεξικά να μην το λαμβάνουν υπόψη. Το Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη αναφέρει: αρχ., ήδη μυκην. _Kupirijo_ (=Κύπριος), αγν. ετύμου, ίσως συνδ. με σουμερ. kabar/gabar "χαλκός, κασσίτερος" λόγω των ορυχείων χαλκού που υπήρχαν στο νησί, αν δεν πρόκειται για ετεροκυπριακή (αυτόχθονα κυπριακή ονομασία τού νησιού). Το γαλλικό λεξικό επίσης κάνει λόγο για άγνωστη ετυμολογία. 

Καλά ώς εδώ; Ξαναλέω: άντε να δεχτώ για την οικονομία του λόγου όλα τα παραπάνω. Άντε να δεχτώ επίσης ότι:
- Κάποτε ο κύβος ήταν στρογγυλός, αλλά από την πολλή χρήση και το πασπάτεμα, του έφυγαν οι καμπύλες και απέκτησε επίπεδες πλευρές. Αφού το ρ. _κυβιστώ_ σημαίνει κουτρουβαλάω και, άρα, προϋποθέτει κυκλική κίνηση, συνηγορεί στο ότι ο _κύβος_ προέρχεται από τη λ. _κύκλος_
- Ο _κύαμος_ και ο _κυανός_ είχαν ετυμολογική συγγένεια.
-Το αρσ. _κύδος_ το κάνουμε γαργάρα.

Ξαναρωτάω, και αυτή τη φορά με έντονα γράμματα ώστε να μη μείνει *τρίτη* φορά αναπάντητο:

*Από πού προκύπτει η βεβαιότητα της ετυμολογικής συγγένειας ανάμεσα στις λέξεις κύκλος, κάμπτω/ κύπτω, κύω; *

Πώς αντιλαμβάνεσαι τον αντίλογο; Ως κατηγορηματική άρνηση; Ως βεβαιότητα που δεν επιδέχεται καμιά αμφιβολία και τα βρίσκει όλα στρογγυλά, τέλεια, κυκλικά και ομαλά; Είπα και ξαναλέω, απερίφραστα και χωρίς διάθεση διαστρέβλωσης (οι στρογγυλές απαντήσεις θέλουν και κάποια διαστροφή ή διαστρέβλωση)_,_ ότι στην προκατακλυσμιαία περίοδο τα πάντα ήταν πιθανά. Εσύ μπορείς να βεβαιώσεις ότι υπάρχει ετυμολογική συγγένεια; 
(Θερμή παράκληση: απάντησε στο συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα και μη μου προσθέσεις καινούργιες λέξεις, γιατί όχι νύστα, αλλά λήθαργος θα μου έρθει.)


----------



## Cynastros

2. Ο _στροβύλος_ (από το _στρέφω)_ χαρακτηρίζεται από κυκλική κίνηση. Άρα: _στροφόκυκλος_ - _στρόφυλος_ - _στρόγγυλος_. Είναι μια εικασία. Υπάρχει βεβαίως και η άλλη ετυμολογία, η οποία επίσης έχει τις παραπομπές της. Οπότε, ετυμολογίας αβέβαιης κατά τη γνώμη σου; 


Απάντηση 2 ερωτ.
Εδώ είναι βέβαιο ότι υπάρχει απόλυτη σχέση ,στροφής- κύκλου. Η ‘’άλλη ετυμολογία  ‘’ , ποια είναι ?

3. Ερμηνεύω και πάλι το σκεπτικό σου: Αφού _κυκάω _σημαίνει "ανακατεύω" και αφού το ανακάτεμα προϋποθέτει περιστροφή και, άρα, κυκλική κίνηση, υπάρχει ετυμολογική συγγένεια. Τραβηγμένο από τα μαλλιά. 


Απάντηση 3. Ερωτ.
 ξαναφέρνω το σχετικό με το κυκάω και  κυκεών , και επαναλαμβάνω για πολλοστή φορά ότι... 
‘’Πιθανώς το <κυκεών >  να ήταν στην αρχική του μορφή … < *συγχεών*> ή Συγ*κυ*χεών , οπότε αυτό αρχίζει από < ΣΥ-Ν>’’. 
κράτησα μια επιφύλαξη που μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως πισινή ,   Έκανα μια υπόθεση , ότι  η λέξη < συγχεών - χυχεών> θα μπορούσε να είναι <συγ-κυχεών> προσθέτοντας  το <κυ> όχι για να ταιριάζει με το στριφογύρισμα της κουτάλας  αλλά  έχοντας υπ’ όψιν και  το  , < κύαθος>  ούν παρα το χύω, χύαθος, και κύαθος. [ Σούδα]



4. Κύπρος: Πιθανόν να είναι έτσι και τα υπάρχοντα λεξικά να μην το λαμβάνουν υπόψη. Το Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη αναφέρει: αρχ., ήδη μυκην. _Kupirijo_ (=Κύπριος), αγν. ετύμου, ίσως συνδ. με σουμερ. kabar/gabar "χαλκός, κασσίτερος" λόγω των ορυχείων χαλκού που υπήρχαν στο νησί, αν δεν πρόκειται για ετεροκυπριακή (αυτόχθονα κυπριακή ονομασία τού νησιού). Το γαλλικό λεξικό επίσης κάνει λόγο για άγνωστη ετυμολογία. 


Απάντηση 4. Ερωτ.
Πιθανώς οι αρχαίοι να μην γνώριζαν την ινδοευρωπαική θεωρία του Χιτλερικού καθεστώτος , αγνοούσαν  τα γραπτά των Σουμερίων, τον κ. Μπαμπινιώτη ή να μην έλαβαν υπ’ όψιν τα γαλλικά λεξικά που αφορούσαν τη γλώσσα τους, τι να πεί κανείς?



5.
_- Κάποτε ο κύβος ήταν στρογγυλός, αλλά από την πολλή χρήση και το πασπάτεμα, του έφυγαν οι καμπύλες και απέκτησε επίπεδες πλευρές. Αφού το ρ. κυβιστώ σημαίνει κουτρουβαλάω και, άρα, προϋποθέτει κυκλική κίνηση, συνηγορεί στο ότι ο κύβος προέρχεται από τη λ. κύκλος._

απάντηση 5. Ερωτ.
ο κύβος επαναλαμβάνω , δεν ήταν ποτέ στρογγυλός ούτε θα γίνει , μη φοβάσαι γι αυτό. Αλλά θυμήσου τα πολύεδρα και ίσως μπείς στο πνεύμα.

6.
-Το αρσ. _κύδος_ το κάνουμε γαργάρα.

  Απάντηση 6.ερωτ.
  Αναφέρεσαι  στα Αργοναυτικά του Απολλώνιου από τη Ρόδο,. ‘’ Ω πέπον, ή μάλα δη με κακώι εκυδάσσαο μύθωι ‘’.  
Οι σχλαστικοί το σημείωσαν .. ‘’ <εκυδάσσαο> ελοιδόρησας. Κύδος γαρ αρσενικώς η λοιδορία παρά Συρακοσίοις’’. Σοφοκλ. Αίαντι μαστιγοφόρωι.
[ βλέπεις  οι Συρακούσιοι μόνο το είχαν αρσενικού γένους]

7.
Ξαναρωτάω, και αυτή τη φορά με έντονα γράμματα ώστε να μη μείνει *τρίτη* φορά αναπάντητο:

*Από πού προκύπτει η βεβαιότητα της ετυμολογικής συγγένειας ανάμεσα στις λέξεις κύκλος, κάμπτω/ κύπτω, κύω; *

απάντηση 7. Ερωτ.
Δεν χρειάζεσαι απάντηση γι αυτό, η δική μου άρνηση δεν είναι το εμπόδιο [ διότι παρέθεσα κείμενα], αλλά η άρνηση σκέψης . μπορεί να έκανα λάθος που προσπάθησα , θα παρέθετα και άλλες λέξεις για την απόδειξη , όμως υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος του ληθάργου όπως γράφεις.
Ρητορικά θα ρωτήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου , από πού προκύπτει , ότι όλοι οι πλανήτες και τα άστρα του γαλαξία μας είναι σφαιρικά σώματα? 
Δεν χρειάζεται να απαντήσει κανείς εδώ, ας απαντήσει μέσα του.


----------

